# Thetford Fridge / Freezer condensation (Hymer S820, 2004)



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

I notice that I get a lot of condensation from the fridge. It accumulates in the little plastic container behind the fridge (accessible behind the outside vent) and then spills out.

If I use a sponge to empty the container it takes only two or three days to fill up again.

I have tried raising and lowering the temperature of the fridge but it still happens.

The weather here in Scotland is pretty mild and not that humid. The fridge is not over filled and there is plenty of space around the evaporator.

What is meant to happen to the water in the plastic container?.....is it meant to evaporate?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a small hole with a pipe attached and it should evaporate to the outside world


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*fridge*

Hello jonandjules

We had a similar problem in Sicily last summer. Cured it be getting a flexable peice of wire and pushing said wire down hole in the tray in the fridge and pushing the wire from the outside up into the fridge. That cleared the blockage. Have not had to do it since!!

neilanddebs


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. It's not a problem with a blockage - the condensate runs clearly through the 'tube' and then sits in the little plastic cup behind the fridge where it then spills over.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is this on electric or gas?

I think you should try "Gas" and turn the fridge up, it works much more efficiently this way, then put it back on the electric, the condensation should then disappear.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is water from the evaporator and is normal. but it seems that you excessive amount. It should evapoate we the heat from the pipe under it, but it seems that you excessive an amount.

Check the door seal is good and is closing completely tight. Put a thin bit of card in the door and try to slide it that will indecate how tight the seal is, try itin different places.


If you put salad stuff in the fridge this will increase the moisture level. 

You could try putting a small flexable pipe onto the drain at the back of the fridge and out the vent. Do not just leave it to over flow as you will rot the floor out.

Andy


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies - I have tried running it on gas and electric and different temperatures but the fridge is still producing more condensate than it is able to evaporate so the little 'evaporator cup' on the rear of the fridge continues to spill over.

Other than that the performance of the fridge seems fine.

It is a Thetford N145A.

Reading the owners manual it explains that every 45 hours it does an automatic defrost cycle - this can be seen, as one day there will be a little bit if ice on the evaporator fins on the inside of the fridge then a day later it has all gone.......down the tube and out the back!!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Put a mini calcium carbonate dehumidifier in the fridge to absorb the excess moisture.


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Jezport said:


> Put a mini calcium carbonate dehumidifier in the fridge to absorb the excess moisture.


Thanks for that but that just deals with the symptoms - is there something wrong with our fridge......do others have this sort of problem?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

jonandjules said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Put a mini calcium carbonate dehumidifier in the fridge to absorb the excess moisture.
> ...


As long as the tub is firmly fitted and the fridge is cooling there is nothing wrong, just humid air condensing.


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Jezport said:


> jonandjules said:
> 
> 
> > Jezport said:
> ...


That's the conclusion I keep coming to but then I struggle to believe that it's acceptable to have water spilling over onto a wooden floor. Maybe I'll put some sort of tray in there or maybe even see if I can lengthen the drain tube to extend underneath the motorhome.


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

I spoke with Thetford, they believe that the fridge is OK, though are a little susprised at the amount of condensate we are getting.

They were very keen to help - good service.


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

I wonder if the problem is due to the fact that we are living full time in the motorhome?

I cleaned the fridge out today and found a puddle underneath the box in the bottom of the fridge. I am going to try to wipe down items that have condensation on them before putting them in the fridge.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

jonandjules said:


> I wonder if the problem is due to the fact that we are living full time in the motorhome?
> 
> I cleaned the fridge out today and found a puddle underneath the box in the bottom of the fridge. I am going to try to wipe down items that have condensation on them before putting them in the fridge.


I have found puddles in our fridge after defrosting it


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

Jezport said:


> jonandjules said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the problem is due to the fact that we are living full time in the motorhome?
> ...


Our fridge has an auto defrost cycle every 49 hours.

Several days on and I am still getting too much condensate collecting in the container at the rear of the fridge.

Oh what to do.......?

I still wonder if it's because the fridge is in constant use.....?


----------



## jonandjules (Jun 21, 2009)

The high level of condensation has contibued to collect at the rear of the fridge so I spoke again with Thetford and they seemed to feel that the seals are to blame.
Trouble is the seals can't be replaced as they are part of the doors......so, two new doors!
Two new doors now fitted a week ago and it would seem that the amount of condenate is less. I'll know for sure in another weeks time.
The doors were about £150 the pair and were covered under warranty.


----------

